# How to get rid of cooler stank



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

try a strong vinegar solution wash down


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Vinegar and baking soda, alternate, not together


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Store your open charcoal in there with the lid closed.
The charcoal should absorb the smell after a week or two, maybe less if you use a cardboard coke flat to maixmize exposure area..
Don't use the charcoal that is pre-soaked with lighter fluid or you will just trade odors.

Sunshine and fresh air usually help clear odors as well.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

If you have a pet, You might add a thin layer of natures miracle then close the lid and leave on each side for a day or two opening between tries to let some fresh air in. The enzymes do a pretty good job removing the odor at least organic odors


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

But more seriously - Simple Green


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

lhowemt said:


> Vinegar and baking soda, alternate, not together


Come one now - don't tell me you haven't had the fun of pouring a few pounds of baking soda in and then a bottle of vinegar. Close latches and sit on top. 

Rocket man.....


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

nottalocal said:


> Could use some advice regarding getting that stanky smell living in my cooler to go away forever. Just got back from a Grand trip and my Yeti is ripe. Probably had something to do with it being a trash cooler for the last 2 weeks of the trip and letting some rotten vegetable juice marinade in there.
> 
> I scrubbed it, soaked bleach in it for days, scrubbed it some more with SOS pads, then I soaked some ammonia in it for days and it still smells.....bad.
> 
> What say you buzzards?


Copious amounts of bleach and ammonia should do the trick, just run like hell. Joking, don't mix those-not good. Baking soda works the best.


----------



## nottalocal (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice both practical and otherwise...you guys are always good for a laugh! I'll try to avoid making mustard gas in my cooler. 

I had not heard of storing plain charcoal in a cooler previously...if it works, that's genius.....and easy. Thanks again!!!


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

Newspapers... Crumple a bunch up, shut the lid, wait a few days, swap out with fresh newspaper, repeat.. 

I think there's carbon in the ink is the deal - either way, it works..


----------

